# Suggestions wanted for a lady's semi-auto



## Grenadier (Jun 17, 2010)

Normally, I'm on the answering side of these questions, but today, I'm on the other side!

I'm looking to help a lady find a good semiauto for concealed carry, and was wondering what y'all recommend?  

In a nutshell, the lady is a petite one, and is able to rack the slide of my Glock 17 using the overhand grip method, but not my 26 (due to the dual spring guide rod).  I want her to have something that can be more easily racked, yet be reliable, accurate, and concealable.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 17, 2010)

How 'bout a "midsize" like the G19 or M&P9C?


----------



## thardey (Jun 17, 2010)

I know the Kahr's have been marketing to women's self defense. I carry a .40, but it packs a punch. I would think a 9mm would be a good fit for that.

I've been really impressed with the accuracy and reliability of the Kahr. My favorite part for CCW is that it's a cross between a semi and a DAO action, for the added safety. The result is a long, smooth trigger pull, with no external safeties.

Also, Crimson Trace just came out with a line of trigger guard style laser sights for them.

My sister just bought a Ruger LCP .380, and she really likes it so far, but she hasn't shot it much.


----------



## Carol (Jun 17, 2010)

Go smaller than a 9.  Even if she could rack a 26, its a ***** to conceal for a woman that actually wants to dress like a woman instead of a tomboy.  The more petite the lady, the more challenging it is to conceal, or find proper garments...esp. if she's too small to fit mens sizes.

Try the Seecamp in .32 or .380, if you can find them.


----------



## zDom (Jun 17, 2010)

Carol said:


> Go smaller than a 9.  Even if she could rack a 26, its a ***** to conceal for a woman that actually wants to dress like a woman instead of a tomboy.  The more petite the lady, the more challenging it is to conceal, or find proper garments...esp. if she's too small to fit mens sizes.
> 
> Try the Seecamp in .32 or .380, if you can find them.



Unless she carriers a purse. Convenient, easy draw, doesn't print ...


----------



## Carol (Jun 17, 2010)

...and the first thing that many BGs try to steal.

Is it worth the trade-off to her?  That's a question only she can answer.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 17, 2010)

Good on you Grenadier on sharing you knowledge and weapons with your friend and letting her try on your firearm. Before talking to your friend and giving her all kinds of advice on which gun is for her I advise you to let her shop without a lot of preconceptions on which is right for her. Go to a gun show or gun store with her and let her try many many different guns on. She would for shoes so why not something much more serious and personal? I think a gun she is comfortable with (and thus will actually practice with and perhaps carry) is the upmost importance of the discussion. Once she finds one that she likes and fits her hand and personality most if not all the other objections can be overcome thru good training, good holsters and if needed a good gunsmith. Again good on you for being a great friend to your friend!

Regards
Brian King


----------



## HerbM (Jun 18, 2010)

It's funny about the Glocks.  My wife cannot rack many semis very reliably.  She can however shoot my .45 Glocks and dislikes all of the 9mms.

She ended up with a pony Colt 1911 in .380.  (Yes, a big compromise but she likes that one.)

My daughter ended up with the Glock 36 in .45 -- slimmer than the G30.

I am not necessarily saying these are right for you candidate, but they might be worth trying....

-- 
HerbM


----------



## harold (Jun 18, 2010)

As has already been stated and the thing I tell my students,its sort of like buying a pair of shoes For handguns,try many different calibers, sizes,brands, etc. and then pick the one that feels the best to you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2010)

How about any gun that fits the lady's hand well and comfortably and paint it pink.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 18, 2010)

I never recommend a caliber of lower than 9mm in a primary( non-backup) semi-auto sidearm.

But for some people in some situations, it may be either that or nothing, and anything is preferable to nothing.

If you MUST have a .32, go with the Seecamp LWS-32.

If you MUST have the .380, go with the SIG P232.

If you would like a 9mm or larger compact sidearm but find the baby/midsize Glock too wide or blocky, and you have the dough, consider the slimmer SIG P239( available in 9mm, .40 and .357 SIG).Or the Kahr PM9.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 18, 2010)

zDom said:


> Unless she carriers a purse. Convenient, easy draw, doesn't print ...


 

I never recommend off-body carry for exactly the reasons Carol states. Suppose it gets snatched, suppose you just forget( hey, even *I* "just forget" stuff I'm carrying off body every so often), what do you think happens to your permit and right to carry if it gets stolen, or worse used subsequently by a criminal?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I never recommend off-body carry for exactly the reasons Carol states. Suppose it gets snatched, suppose you just forget( hey, even *I* &quot;just forget&quot; stuff I'm carrying off body every so often), what do you think happens to your permit and right to carry if it gets stolen, or worse used subsequently by a criminal?



Very good points. I tend to walk off forgetting stuff myself then remember it just at the last second and my reaction varies from AWW CRAP! to MEH! depending upon what it is and how important it is or if it can wait til I get back. Usually it's something in my locker at work... and it's something that can wait til I clock in the next day. As for a firearm... well I can't legally carry anyway but I'm not 100% clear on the policy at work... I DO know that a couple employees do conceal carry while they're at work and probably don't say a damned word to anyone about it. I know because one of them told me about it (not too bright a move but trusting), another is a retired cop and part-time security guard, and another's bulge at his waist band around the back isn't always covered.  Where I work, (a tourist tra-- err, attraction :lol: ) there is an awful lot of cash floating around all over the place (customers and cashiers) and someone pretty stupid enough (and we KNOW they exist  ) would be tempted to give it a go.  Not to mention if they were in the cave there's a plethora of cash to be had and an escape via the emergency exit... only trouble is... not knowing how many customers are concealed carrys themselves.  Either way... having it ON the person is a lot better than in a purse or handbag or whatever OFF person.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 18, 2010)

To say nothing of the simple fact--ladies, when was the last time, under ZERO adrenaline stress in the ABSENCE of assault, that you were able to instantly find the ONE item in your purse you were after quick enough to theoretically deploy it in time if it had been a weapon?


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 18, 2010)

My 10 cents worth, not on go fashion shopping through gun stores, but find a range where you can either rent various handguns, or just show interest.

Most of the time shooters are a friendly bunch and will let you put a couple mags through a firearm to see if you like it as much as they do.

Nothing below 9mm luger as a primary. I watched a young lady shooting a .45 ACP Officers model today, no fuss no muss and doing quite well with it to boot!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel it is relevant to point out that just "fitting the hand comfortably" is not sufficient.

A S&W "Airlite" might "fit" a lady's hand, but would be pure torture to shoot very much.  The chances of them practicing enough to shoot _as proficiently as necessary_ are probably almost nil.


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> To say nothing of the simple fact--ladies, when was the last time, under ZERO adrenaline stress in the ABSENCE of assault, that you were able to instantly find the ONE item in your purse you were after quick enough to theoretically deploy it in time if it had been a weapon?



Its not like the gun is flopping around loose in the pocketbook.

However, pocketbook zippers are small.  Unzipping one is a motion that requires fine motor coordination.  Unfortunately, fine motor coordination degrades quickly when under the effects of adrenaline or exhaustion. 

We also don't carry a pocketbook on our person 100.00% of the time it is with us.  

Driving, for example...none of us have our pocketbooks on our arms when we are driving a car.   And unless you physically secure the bag to a nearby surface (I have yet to see anybody do this), you're just one hard brake away from the bag flying out of reach...especially if a seatbelt is being worn.

When I go to work, I put my pocketbook on my desk when I walk in the office...it stays there until I leave the office.  Some ladies lock theirs in a locker or a file cabinet, but the are the minority.

Its an option, but just like all the other options, there are trade-offs that should be taken in to account to make the wisest decision.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 19, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> I feel it is relevant to point out that just "fitting the hand comfortably" is not sufficient.
> 
> A S&W "Airlite" might "fit" a lady's hand, but would be pure torture to shoot very much. The chances of them practicing enough to shoot _as proficiently as necessary_ are probably almost nil.


 

This much I know--Carol hated MY airweight .38 for the brief time I had it. (I've since found an all steel, bobbed .38 made BEFORE those asinine framelocks).


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 20, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Normally, I'm on the answering side of these questions, but today, I'm on the other side!
> 
> I'm looking to help a lady find a good semiauto for concealed carry, and was wondering what y'all recommend?
> 
> In a nutshell, the lady is a petite one, and is able to rack the slide of my Glock 17 using the overhand grip method, but not my 26 (due to the dual spring guide rod). I want her to have something that can be more easily racked, yet be reliable, accurate, and concealable.


 
Grenadier,

While I'm not a fan of the .380 as a primary, I've had such good luck with the Bersa .380 I have to say it's very concealble, reliable, quite accurate, very good DA/SA trigger, and can be had in the 'Thunder CC' version which is even more compact. Just use DPX ammo (if you can find it!)

No it ain't a 9x19 nor a .45, but it should fit her hands like a glove and be easy for her to hit with.

Just a suggestion!

Deaf


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2010)

How about a S&W 99 in .40 cal? Knock down, concealable, _pursable_. *good point shooter, *and, depending upon her hand size (this is a *thing*-Rita, that's the wife-carries a S&W 99 or a Glock, depending on how she's dressed,......but she's not a "_petite_" gal at all.....:lol:

Besides, how can you go wrong with a James Bond gun like the 99????? :lol:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 21, 2010)

elder999 said:


> How about a S&W 99 in .40 cal? Knock down, concealable, _pursable_. *good point shooter, *and, depending upon her hand size (this is a *thing*-Rita, that's the wife-carries a S&W 99 or a Glock, depending on how she's dressed,......but she's not a "_petite_" gal at all.....:lol:
> 
> Besides, how can you go wrong with a James Bond gun like the 99????? :lol:


 

Just be aware they're no longer in production, so repairs in the future may be problematic.


----------



## K831 (Jun 27, 2010)

In the winter my wife carries either a CZ P-01 or an M&P 9c depending on the outfit. 

Summer time it's currently a Kahr PM9. We went with the Kahr because it's in 9mm so it offers ammo commonality with everything else. That and as a primary I just wasn't comfortable with .380 or .32, and lastly, guns like the Keltec, Bersa, or Ruger LCP don't conceal much better than the Kahr, and have as much or more recoil despite the smaller cartridge. 

Not a fan of off the body carry so wanted to avoid the purse idea.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=8&productid=63


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 3, 2010)

What about talking her into a revolver, a snubby .38 with +P wadcutters or even a .357 witha steeel frame (practice with 38's) will ruin anyones day and cocking the hammer or just pulling the trigger are now options....


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 3, 2010)

While I can't personnaly vouch for it, I have heard good things about the Smith and Wesson 3913 Lady Smith. I have even heard some males like it for concealed carry.


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 3, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> While I can't personnaly vouch for it, I have heard good things about the Smith and Wesson 3913 Lady Smith. I have even heard some males like it for concealed carry.


 
I picked up one after a friend of mine picked one up.  It is a great little gun, slim 8 +1 semi-auto but the slide spring is pretty stout for a small woman to work; I think that was part of the criteria for the choice.

I would still go with a .38 snub that was made from steel and not an airlight or similar.


----------

